# my gains pics



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi jus some gains since i been back training in 3 months i was out of training last year when i started bodybuilding november 2007 i got really ill in july 2008. i had already gained 1st 4 lb and lost it all in 4 months and started 3 months ago again and thought id share my gains ive gained 8lb back so far and gaining 2lb a week! natural


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I may get flamed for this, most people on here will say well done on your gains ect and give you false hope.

But I'll be honest with you mate and I'm sure you'll respect me more for being honest.

8lbs in 3 months isn't much to write home about, its less than a lb a week. I know your natural mate but if your bulking and training well you should be putting on more than this. TBH I can't tell much of a difference in your pics at all.

I'm not jumping on you or anything like that just being honest with you mate and giving my opinion and I'm going to try and offer you some helpfull advice.

Whats your current training routine and diet like?

GHS


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

monday chest tris inc bp flat db press inc flys dips kick backs wide push downs wednesday back bi 5 sets deadlift pull ups weighted bent over rows close chins weighted preacher curls wide curls friday legs and shoulders squats leg ext SLDL leg curls calve raises shoulder press side lat raises wide grip upright rows am eating 6-7 meals a day 3 shakes 2-3 hr between meals aroung 260g protein 350g carbs and have a very fast matoblisam ive gained 2 inch around my legs half inch on arms 1 1/2 inch on chest 1 in on waist 1/2 in on calves there is gains there


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> monday chest tris inc bp flat db press inc flys dips kick backs wide push downs wednesday back bi 5 sets deadlift pull ups weighted bent over rows close chins weighted preacher curls wide curls friday legs and shoulders squats leg ext SLDL leg curls calve raises shoulder press side lat raises wide grip upright rows am eating 6-7 meals a day 3 shakes 2-3 hr between meals aroung 260g protein 350g carbs and have a very fast matoblisam ive gained 2 inch around my legs half inch on arms 1 1/2 inch on chest 1 in on waist 1/2 in on calves there is gains there


 Routine doesn't look too bad, why not add an extra day and split shoulders and leg up? Thats a lot of work to be doing in 1 workout. You'd still have 3 rest days a week which is plenty.

Are you training as heavy as possible for 8-10 reps?

Your micro nutrient count looks ok, protein is a little low.

How much do you currently weigh?

GHS


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

IMO mate 8lbs in 3mths while not great is not bad either, as I know before I turned to gear my gains where similar to that!

You seem to have a good base on which to build on from your pics mate, to improve on your gains obviously just improve/research on the usual things ie. diet, training etc and maybe try cycling Creatine if you have not done this already, as this really helped my gains when natty!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you've got a great base there mate and with your metabolism you should stay pretty lean whilst bulking only downside is you will have to eat more to bulk/maintain

Get some leg shots up:thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i weigh 9 st 8lb was 10 st 4lb before i got ill im 5ft 6in.

i have creatine but am takin a week of from it i am taking pure pharmacutical grade l glutamine aswell


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> i weigh 9 st 8lb was 10 st 4lb before i got ill im 5ft 6in.
> 
> i have creatine but am takin a week of from it i am taking pure pharmacutical grade l glutamine aswell


 Those totals are about right for your weight mate. How old are you?

The only reason I'm asking is because I made some of my best gains whilst natty and was putting on about 5lbs a week at one point.

Just trying to help you out a bit mate that all.

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

5lbs a week natty GHS?

What's your secret mate?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

21 if i didnt get ill last year i wld be around 11 nd half - 12 st now i was out of training for 6 months and i aint gainging that much coz im finding it hard 2 eat that much again im starting 2 eat more tho. as for my weight i dont think i look that bad


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> 5lbs a week natty GHS?
> 
> What's your secret mate?


 It was when I first started creatine and drinking 3 whey shakes a day at 16 and I was eating my mum out of house and home lol.

I wouldn't say it was lean gaining but I went through a stage of just growing like hell and piled on the weight.

I was taking everything very serious and even waking up at 2am just to have a protein shake lol. Only lasted about 3 weeks mind.

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> 21 if i didnt get ill last year i wld be around 11 nd half - 12 st now i was out of training for 6 months and i aint gainging that much coz im finding it hard 2 eat that much again im starting 2 eat more tho. as for my weight *i dont think i look that bad*


 No one said you did mate, I think you've got a good frame there and with your hight you'll dind you'll look bulkier as you put more weight on.

Just try and get your eating habbits back to normal and I'm sure you'll hit 11st before you know it.

I would deffinetly consider adding a seperate day to your routine for legs though and not train them and shoulders together.

Keep us updated mate.

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

GHS said:


> It was when I first started creatine and drinking 3 whey shakes a day at 16 and I was eating my mum out of house and home lol.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was lean gaining but I went through a stage of just growing like hell and piled on the weight.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, cheers for that


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

na im not sayin u did u jus givin my opinion coz most ppl aroung my weight dont look that good. its a shame i got ill the feeling of watching ur gains go over a couple of months but it happend nd im back 2 square 1 i will try splitting the legs and shoulder normally i do 1 set of legs then 1 set of shoulder so it still takes the same time but i will make another day 4 it.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin good kid..u have a bit of boxers physique goin on


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> na im not sayin u did u jus givin my opinion coz most ppl aroung my weight dont look that good. its a shame i got ill the feeling of watching ur gains go over a couple of months but it happend nd im back 2 square 1 i will try splitting the legs and shoulder normally i do 1 set of legs then 1 set of shoulder so it still takes the same time but i will make another day 4 it.


 I know mate, its sh*t when you get ill or injured.

I broke me wrist last year playing rugby and lost about a stone over 8 wees on my upper body because I couldn't train properly.

Did my head right in. Keep it going mate and good luck with your gains :thumb:

GHS


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers ghs will keep posting. its funny u say that i use 2 do boxing so thats prob what it is lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I disagree with GHS's first post

Your gains have been very lean and you look in decent shape for it. Gaining 5lbs a week naturally is ridiculous IMO, and the majority of that weight would be fat/water

Your shape is very similar to mine dude, what are your goals?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i think you would be better on a push pull legs or similar very basic but very heavy compound routine.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> i think you would be better on a push pull legs or similar very basic but very heavy compound routine.


That was my next point lol :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

jus looking 2 gain size my dad does bodybuilding so im feeding my info back 2 him nd hes helps me from there really but i am open to try new things. i kno my gains aint that much but u can notice slight change i kno its nothing big but its something


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i train 3 days a week monday wednesday friday bout 30-50 mins


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

well im gaining 2lb per week atm if i eat less i lose weight my body is weired im jus eatin often as i can. i gain this weight but dont seem 2 b gettin fat has neone heard of muscle memory or is that a load of bull? i kno this game is a big waiting game im jus sittin back


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoulders and back are clearly bigger. Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers younggun i thought the back was the best gain


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

agree with GHS here that aint brilliant but hey a gain is a gain at the end of the day so its all good different people gain differently- in 6 months natty i went from 75kg to around 90kg when i went to uni and joined a proper gym ( id been in the garage before) so thats around 5.5 a month


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Muscle versus weight gain are different, this guy is very lean, so much of his gains are muscle, versus someone who puts of 2 stone or whatever of fat and water.

The amount of weight has to related to whether its muscle, water or fat surely?


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

ur physiques similar to mine, gainin weight for you wont be so hard mate, if i was wu, ide lift the heaviest weights possible, and then eat like GHS says he used to eat lol you gonna be buff mate, good luck


----------



## GymRat89 (Feb 10, 2009)

oh and if u wanna bulk up mate u gotta do more than 3 days a week and u gotta do more than 50 minutes

i do 2 hrs a day, 6 days a week, missing off friday night


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

2 hours per day, 6 days a week is overtraining.

Come on guys, this guy has put no B/F on from what i can see.

His gains are pure muscle mass. Which is hard to crack.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

nething over 45 mins really is a waste of time unless your doin 1 hr cardio nd 1 hr weights but if i do more i will jus be cutting i need time 2 rest i done what ur doing before and didnt gain much at all wen i 1st ever started wen i was 17 for a year


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

GymRat89 said:


> oh and if u wanna bulk up mate u gotta do more than 3 days a week and u gotta do more than 50 minutes
> 
> i do 2 hrs a day, 6 days a week, missing off friday night


 Thats not correct mate, I'd recommend 4 sessions a week 45 mins max.

Concentrating on heavy compound lifting.

You must rest when bulking mate. You don't grow in the gym you just stimualte the muscle growth. You grow on your rest days. 1 rest day a week isn't enough mate.

GHS


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

GymRat89 said:


> oh and if u wanna bulk up mate u gotta do more than 3 days a week and u gotta do more than 50 minutes
> 
> i do 2 hrs a day, 6 days a week, missing off friday night


I'm sorry mate but thats p*ss poor advice!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

ghs i been told 2 try 1 day on 2 days off could this help 2 promote muscle growth? or is it 2 much rest?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

GymRat89 said:


> oh and if u wanna bulk up mate u gotta do more than 3 days a week and u gotta do more than 50 minutes
> 
> i do 2 hrs a day, 6 days a week, missing off friday night


If that's what you are doing mate then I would definitely cut back :rockon:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rare6 said:


> ghs i been told 2 try 1 day on 2 days off could this help 2 promote muscle growth? or is it 2 much rest?


 TBH mate everyone reacts different to different training methods.

Its about experimenting with your training and seeing what works for you.

1 day on 2 days off will be fine as long as your working the bosic compund movements such as bench, squat, deadlift, military press, bent over row, chins ect. These must be done *heavy*.

Just give it a try mate and see how you react to it.

GHS


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

PHHead said:


> I'm sorry mate but thats p*ss poor advice!


 Agreed that is the worst advice i have read on this forum so far, mate you are over training if your lifting heavy weights for 2 hrs 6 days a week.

Either that or you stand around talking for 90% of you workout.

On a seperate note to original poster mate you are young you have a good frame i was simular to you when i started 4yrs back and i'm still lean just a fair bit bigger.

It does take time listen to the good advice on here and make sure you eat good fresh food plenty of meat i wasted almost 2 yrs trying to bulk on mc donalds pizza's etc did grow but no where near as much as i do now eating good fresh homecooked food.

Diet is the key.

Good luck in your goals mate.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

im sticking 2 basics and i always try go as heavy as i can neway i push myself every session i am giving it a try trained saturday yesterday nd gonna train friday will do it for a month or so see how it goes


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

will do jay i eat plenty of egg whites chicken fish rice not 2 much pasta sweet tots i got a good diet and tend 2 keep it that way


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

mate ur doing well, defo stick to the 3 day split thats all im doing while bulking, weather im on a cycle or notthe way u are going is great like vince said aim for half a pound a week and that will be 12 pound a year of lean muscle which is very good,and make sure on ur rest days thats is what u do REST do not feel guilty about not training that was my fault at first.good luck bud


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> mate ur doing well, defo stick to the 3 day split thats all im doing while bulking, weather im on a cycle or notthe way u are going is great like vince said aim for *half a pound a week and that will be 12 pound a year* of lean muscle which is very good,and make sure on ur rest days thats is what u do REST do feel guilty about not training that was my fault at first.good luck bud


 Sorry to be a smart arsse but 1/2 a pond a week would be 2 pounds a month therefore 24lbs a year :whistling: 

GHS


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> Sorry to be a smart arsse but 1/2 a pond a week would be 2 pounds a month therefore 24lbs a year :whistling:
> 
> GHS


 DOH:blush: LOL thanx m8:thumb: even better then!!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Like many people have said - you have made clean, lean gains and thats all that matters.

Last year i did a 6 month clean/ dirty bulk and gained 2 stone. However, the majority of that was fat/ water and when i started cutting i found that i had very little muscle gains.

This time round i have dropped my training to a 3 day PPL, 100% clean bulk and in January gained around 2.5lbs. Which in comparason to my last bulk is nothing but this time i know i have gained muscle mass rather than just fat.

What i am trying to say is that keep it clean, keep lifting heavy, rest plenty and the rest will follow. Im certainly not watching the scales and beating myself up about gains anymore - keep it simple. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow suprised at some responses:confused1:

I think you look great mate, lean muscle all round and you didnt use steriods to achieve it! Keep it up gain weight slowly and try not to put too much fat on:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Id like to look that lean right now..


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> I may get flamed for this, most people on here will say well done on your gains ect and give you false hope.
> 
> But I'll be honest with you mate and I'm sure you'll respect me more for being honest.
> 
> ...


 what you on about it is something to write home about!!!

8lbs in 3 months is great if its muscle mate I have been told off a pro body builder if you are training natural you should be looking at 1 to 2lb of muscle a month of lean muscle. :thumb:

So keep up the good work


----------



## AMINODOG (Sep 19, 2008)

You look well mate keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Macca 1976 said:


> 8lbs in 3 months is great if its muscle mate I have been told off a profesional body builder if you are training natural you should be looking at 1 to 2lb of muscle a month of lean muscle. :thumb:


 I will take 2lb of lean muscle per month on any sort of cycle let alone natural


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Con said:


> I will take 2lb of lean muscle per month on any sort of cycle let alone natural


Yea he said that 2 was the max you could attempt with good foods,creatine,protein,Aminos and a good training regime at first you will get muscle mass quicker as your body is not use to training hard then it slows down:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Impressive Rare:thumbup1:

You're definitely on the right track,diet and training looks good.

You also display a mature/sensible approach,which,currently,is very refreshing.

Well done,Keep it up mate


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanx for all the positive comments everyone! well i dont know my b/f but i cant grab none lol so its prob really low prob put a lil bit on mayb 2-3lb of the 8lb but it was needed.

thanx con i wana stay clean 2 be honest ive never had the urge 2 wana try them or felt then need 2 as i gain easy with right training and diet


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ignore those telling you to eat like a maniac mate, you're doing very well, just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Impressive Rare:thumbup1:
> 
> You're definitely on the right track,diet and training looks good.
> 
> ...


thats not my fault lol i got a dad for a bodybuilder so when he found out i was interested in taking up this passion he was the 1st 2 help me. the diet and training is all hes part i give him feed back nd pics (coz he lives far away nd dont see him as much as i shld) nd he helps me from there. all i got was positive comments from him he said best gains were back so im quite happy :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good rare6, I think a lot of people are missing a major point here - you got fkd over with ilness and had major losses because of it. So to still see good dry gains regardless is great.

Your attitude is spot on too mate, it will take you far if you keep at it.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Looking good rare6, I think a lot of people are missing a major point here - *you got fkd over with ilness and had major losses* because of it. So to still see good dry gains regardless is great.
> 
> Your attitude is spot on too mate, it will take you far if you keep at it.


took the time 2 take in what happend thanx 4 the comments means alot


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

this is a good read for me pal as i am like 56k and wanting to bulk up a bit myself. I have a very similar structure to you and if i can make the gains you are then ill be really happy good luck mate and hope to see some more pics of yourself soon with even more weight on.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

for those that asked for leg shots here they are! i dont like my legs 2 much and had 2 take pics myself 2day as the missis is at work lol :whistling:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

no one interested in leg pics after askin?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I could see a ***.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

and?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

The one where you are bending over with your head between your legs,is that going to be your signiture stage pose mate?? 

Looking good there mate,i'm exactly the same height as you and pretty much the same build,just got a bit more to grab hold of.

I'll let more knowledgeable people crique your legs as mine are as stubborn as hell!!!


----------



## esterifed (Oct 6, 2008)

you got a great lean look and while i'm no expert by any means i'd say your not going bad at all. keep working hard and eating right and just remember these things take time, you'll get there. i will offer one word of caution- keep an eye on your bf as you start to eat more, i made the mistake of over eating and while gaining very well i'm now at 222lb( 15st 12) and have now got to cut down from 27%bf. i was never a lean guy like you to start but still-just a bit of friendly advice.. hang in there mate eat well and train hard.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

If your gaining via the tape measure and not putting on fat (which it looks like) then keep at it, weight increases via training and bodypart measurment changes are key.

You could probably have gained 2 stone but a fair bit would be slop, so take it nice and easy as you are.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Anabolic edge nailed it I would kill for 8pounds/5pounds of muscle in 3months Ive put on about 4pounds and thats taken a year.I could easily put on weight doesnt mean its decent gains keep going mate.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Macca 1976 said:


> what you on about it is something to write home about!!!
> 
> 8lbs in 3 months is great if its muscle mate I have been told off a pro body builder if you are training natural you should be looking at 1 to 2lb of muscle a month of lean muscle. :thumb ARTIALLY TRUE AS OF THAT 1TO 2IBS BODYWEIGHT MAYBE A 1/4 OF A POUND WILL BE LEAN MUSCLE TISSUE
> 
> So keep up the good work


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

DNC i had no1 to take pics only way i cld fink 2 do it lmao

and five-0 i dont gain fat easy got a fast matioblisam i cnt put on fat if i tried. yea i go by the fat i can grab and oh wait i still cant grab none lol


----------

